# The Great Commission



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2012)

I've heard the notion tossed about here on the PB that it isn't the responsibility of all Christians to try and fulfill the Great Commision, but that it is a duty that belongs specifically to Pastors(elders?). I have never heard of this before. I'm seeking explanation of this position. What exactly is the duty of the average lay-person then, regarding the spread of the gospel?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, Joshua. That should keep me busy for some time to come. I look forward to listening to these sermons by Rev. Ruddell. He has been a great help to this pilgrim's progress.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 2, 2012)

We should distinguish between the Great Commission being fulfilled or followed by the various parts of the body of Christ who are commissioned for/to particular tasks and the Great Commission being given to the Church as a whole body or one. 

As Paul explains elsewhere, some are teachers, some are preachers but not all (Romans 12:4ff.; Ephesians 4:11ff.). Only some are stewards of the mysteries of the gospel (1 Corinthians 4:1ff.) That is, not every believer can or should try to fulfill every particular aspect of the Great Commission because they are not called or gifted to do so. 

Having said that, the church fulfills the Great Commission as a whole by supporting in prayer, finances and love those who are commissioned for the work of the gospel (Ephesians 6:19-20; 1 Corinthians 9:14; 16:14-16). The church is also responsible for calling (sending) the missionaries and evangelists (see Acts 13:1-3). Finally, as a body, the church supports the Great Commission by living a life worthy of the gospel that is proclaimed in it (Philippians 1:27).


----------



## KMK (Nov 2, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I've heard the notion tossed about here on the PB that it isn't the responsibility of all Christians to try and fulfill the Great Commision, but that it is a duty that belongs specifically to Pastors(elders?).



I have not heard that before on PB. What the Reformed believe is that the Great Commission was given to the church and it is through the activity of the church (teaching all nations, making disciples, baptizing them etc.) that it is fulfilled. Everyone in the church has a duty to fulfill this commission through participation in the church. However, not everyone is given the same gifts or called to the same duties. 



> Now ye are the body of Christ, and members in particular. And God hath set some in the church, first apostles, secondarily prophets, thirdly teachers, after that miracles, then gifts of healings, helps, governments, diversities of tongues. Are all apostles? are all prophets? are all teachers? are all workers of miracles? Have all the gifts of healing? do all speak with tongues? do all interpret? (1 Cor 12:27-30)



The duties and responsibilities of pastors and elders tend to be more visible but that doesn't mean everyone else doesn't have their duties and responsibilities as well.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2012)

The question is not whether all Christians should play a role in the fulfillment of the Great Commission, but the question is, rather, what role should you play? 

Not every believer is called to go overseas to evangelize. And yet, no Christian is called to be indifferent to the Commission.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 3, 2012)

Another resource that contains some useful items on the page:

Ordained Servant Online


----------

